# New here- got a question



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey all, I just bought a 06 M6, and I love it. I'm comming up on the first time I need to put gas into it, and am wondering what you guys are running for fuel. Strictly premium, mid grade, or will it run OK on regular? The dealer said I could get away with running regular 2 out of every 3 tanks, with the other tank being premium. What's the call on this?

Also- this stereo sucks. I have a 400w sony head unit from a few years ago and I'm thinking of putting it in. Can the stock speakers handle this, or will the more powerful head kill the speakers?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Use premium only. To get the best performance the LS2 requires premium. You can run regular if you can't afford premium but you will get lass performance and might get lower mileage. 

There was a thread on adjusting the stereo settings a while back. I followed it and it was night and day from the factory setting on my car. You might want to try that first. 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I generally fill up at 1/2 tank. I alternate at fill ups, one time at Premium, the next at mid grade. There is no reduced performance and the car runs fine. 

I have no complaints about my stereo.*


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

*new guy*

welcome to the heard. as for the gas go's more octane is allways better(not in the rockies) but use what you can aford. but bont let her knock, it's bad all around. the blaupunkt dose sound a bit off, it's weird because I always loved the delco. and blaupunkt makes most delco stereo. have fun with the new ride


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

put in diesel


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GTODUDE said:


> put in diesel


I did put some in as oil to clean a old quaker state motor


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

thats realllly good for your bearings!!!!!


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GTODUDE said:


> thats realllly good for your bearings!!!!!


not bad at all it's a oil, only run it for 10-15 min. had 75000 on it last I knew had 215000 on it, could still be running. was a 305 out of a k5 blazer, went into my 87 buick reagel, then into a truck


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

hehaaa!!!!


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

fergyflyer said:


> There was a thread on adjusting the stereo settings a while back. I followed it and it was night and day from the factory setting on my car. You might want to try that first.
> 
> Enjoy!!!


I have done that. It did improve the sound, the the stock stereo in my 02 Monte is still FAR better than this one.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

:agree


----------



## radioboy (Jun 21, 2006)

I mostly use Shell V-power. 

http://toptiergas.com/

As for the sound system, It's perfectly fine for me.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

radioboy said:


> I mostly use Shell V-power.
> 
> http://toptiergas.com/
> 
> As for the sound system, It's perfectly fine for me.


 did you mess with your amp, in the trunk


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

burnz said:


> did you mess with your amp, in the trunk


*I took the advise of the amp adjustment. Sound is a little louder. You have to fish for the knob.*


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

GTODUDE said:


> put in diesel


Don't F'ing laugh. I was out riding my Honda Magna...pulled into a Texaco...never have filled up there, and didn't notice that the far right handle was diesel. It certainly does explain the funny look on the cashier's face.

In my defense, there was a very attractive young lady in a workout outfit filling up when I got there :lol:


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *I took the advise of the amp adjustment. Sound is a little louder. You have to fish for the knob.*


:cool I yet to play around with my amp. will try to on break at work.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> Don't F'ing laugh. I was out riding my Honda Magna...pulled into a Texaco...never have filled up there, and didn't notice that the far right handle was diesel. It certainly does explain the funny look on the cashier's face.
> 
> In my defense, there was a very attractive young lady in a workout outfit filling up when I got there :lol:


you had to drain the tank,lucky it was a bike.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Napoleon_Tanerite said:


> Hey all, I just bought a 06 M6, and I love it. I'm comming up on the first time I need to put gas into it, and am wondering what you guys are running for fuel. Strictly premium, mid grade, or will it run OK on regular? The dealer said I could get away with running regular 2 out of every 3 tanks, with the other tank being premium. What's the call on this?
> 
> Also- this stereo sucks. I have a 400w sony head unit from a few years ago and I'm thinking of putting it in. Can the stock speakers handle this, or will the more powerful head kill the speakers?


At first I staggered the tanks, but then I would stand there filling up on 89 octane, start doing the math, and would calculate that it would take less than $2 to just fill up on the good stuff. So for the nearly 9,000 miles I have on my '06 M6, I have mabye 4-6 tanks of '89 and the rest have been 92-93 octane. It really doesn't cost that much more, and besides...detonation is a bad thing.

The sound system is adequate at best...and that's a stretch. Crank up the gain on the sub amp, take a handfull of Oxycontin, and it will sound fine. If you find a good solution for that POS system, please post it here. Some care if the steering wheel controls work, but I don't give a crap. I'll need some real sound in this car.

This is, of course, all back-seat to the GMM Rip-Shifter. I'll buy and install that as soon as I can afford it....the very instant I can afford it ;-)

Gerry


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> At first I staggered the tanks, but then I would stand there filling up on 89 octane, start doing the math, and would calculate that it would take less than $2 to just fill up on the good stuff. So for the nearly 9,000 miles I have on my '06 M6, I have mabye 4-6 tanks of '89 and the rest have been 92-93 octane. It really doesn't cost that much more, and besides...detonation is a bad thing.
> 
> The sound system is adequate at best...and that's a stretch. Crank up the gain on the sub amp, take a handfull of Oxycontin, and it will sound fine. If you find a good solution for that POS system, please post it here. Some care if the steering wheel controls work, but I don't give a crap. I'll need some real sound in this car.
> 
> ...


I thought santa was bring that to you, you pissed her off didnt you:rofl: hey there is a cruise set up in utica IL. on the 30th of sep. you sould try to make it.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

burnz said:


> I thought santa was bring that to you, you pissed her off didnt you:rofl: hey there is a cruise set up in utica IL. on the 30th of sep. you sould try to make it.


In my house, Santa is synonymous to "Finance Committee"...a comittee of one :lol: You can bet that as soon as I can get one and have it installed, it will be done. I love my Goat, but I'd prefer a better shifter.

I will mark that date on the calendar and register the date with the "Planning Committeee" He he. Utica? Hell, I've never even heard of that city  

Gerry


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

ShoddyHog said:


> In my house, Santa is synonymous to "Finance Committee"...a comittee of one :lol: You can bet that as soon as I can get one and have it installed, it will be done. I love my Goat, but I'd prefer a better shifter.
> 
> I will mark that date on the calendar and register the date with the "Planning Committeee" He he. Utica? Hell, I've never even heard of that city
> 
> Gerry


was at a getogether the other day and this guy had one in his car, he let me try his out. it was alot better more pos. shifts, shorter and you could feel it go into gear better. that is going to be my first mod w/cai. 300. for the gmm, and 183. for the k/n


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

i only use shell v power and once in a while ill use sunoco 
i refuse to use bp or speedway


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

I've ran regular 87(Several tanks), and haven't noticed a drop in mileage. It runs fine. The computer adjust for the 87 octane. Granted its not that much difference, but every little bit helps. Also change your air filter. I know its common sense for most, but I changed mine, after 13,000 miles on 1 filter, and gained 2 mpg more in my mileage.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

C5ORGTO said:


> I've ran regular 87(Several tanks), and haven't noticed a drop in mileage. It runs fine. The computer adjust for the 87 octane. Granted its not that much difference, but every little bit helps. Also change your air filter. I know its common sense for most, but I changed mine, after 13,000 miles on 1 filter, and gained 2 mpg more in my mileage.


*
You keep running 87 octane... you are risking engine damage.*


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Napoleon_Tanerite said:


> Hey all, I just bought a 06 M6, and I love it. I'm comming up on the first time I need to put gas into it, and am wondering what you guys are running for fuel. Strictly premium, mid grade, or will it run OK on regular? The dealer said I could get away with running regular 2 out of every 3 tanks, with the other tank being premium. What's the call on this?
> 
> Also- this stereo sucks. I have a 400w sony head unit from a few years ago and I'm thinking of putting it in. Can the stock speakers handle this, or will the more powerful head kill the speakers?


Welcome to the board. You might want to check out LS1GTO.com also. There are several guys in your area with Goats. They have get-togethers all the time. One is Cyclone Chris. Hope to see you on the board there. Enjoy your car!!


----------



## Napoleon_Tanerite (Aug 3, 2006)

apparently there are INDEED quite a few GTO's in my area. I went to go see Talladega nights last night, and there were 2 other GTO's that i saw in the lot, a yellow one and a silver one. My blue one still looked the best.

A 5.0 mustang wanted to race me on the way out of there too..... too bad for him I refuse to race on the streets. Not good for my career, forget about the 12 points on the license for a street racing ticket.


----------

